# Can you say cluster f&^%?



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2011)

Scheduled for a rough wire inspection today.

I am now frazzled......................................This was the tip of the iceberg.  YOu should see the framing......................aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

You said it was "rough"

At least it is a green job and they are using CFL's in the light fixture.


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

What are you doing in Oklahoma?


----------



## north star (Jan 14, 2011)

*& & & &*

Aaaaaaah yes Jeff!.....That's some more of that quality construction we're used to

seeing from your area.    

*& & & &*


----------



## inspecterbake (Jan 14, 2011)

They called Texas the wild west I guess PA is the wild east!!!!


----------



## steveray (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like every other spaghetti factory I have seen....what's the problem???  At least they used the Wye's laying down instead of Tee's. I usually see that mistake the other way around...I would even know where to start explaining or citing...


----------



## RJJ (Jan 14, 2011)

That is mountain Wiring! Coal region plumbing and the rest is up to Jeff to figure out! Good luck from the south of PA!


----------



## pwood (Jan 14, 2011)

frazzeled? are you drunk yet?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 14, 2011)

> Scheduled for a rough wire inspection today.


What's the problem it looks "roughly" wired to me. :cry:

You left your blinders in the truck again didn't you  

Will you never learn


----------



## TimNY (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey, at least they used purple primer.  Perhaps you should check to see if they used glue?

I gotta ask what that s-trap in the second photo attached to the left side of the double wye is doing...

Hopefully you're just doing the 3rd party electric on this one?


----------



## FredK (Jan 14, 2011)

So you got a different take on "rough" inspection than most?  I'd say it meets that definitation hands down.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Hey, at least they used purple primer.  Perhaps you should check to see if they used glue?I gotta ask what that s-trap in the second photo attached to the left side of the double wye is doing...
> 
> Hopefully you're just doing the 3rd party electric on this one?


That S trap my friend is for the 2nd floor bathroom above.  What's wrong with you?  Don't you know basic plumbing?  

No, I have the whole ball of wax from beginning to end.  NICE!!

Oh and he forgot to wire the smokes and CO in.

I told him to hire professionals.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 14, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> I gotta ask what that s-trap in the second photo attached to the left side of the double wye is doing...


You asked for photos, didn't you...


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 15, 2011)

so if it was a scheduled inspection at least they took out a permit

least i'm guessing


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Very creative DWV system included at no extra charge!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL. That should make the wall of shame. Make sure to get the framing pics for us PLEASE. I am still laughing.

Corrections required.

#1. Excessive defects. Recommend hiring a professional.


----------



## jim baird (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeff, you and all the other pointy-headed intellectual bureacratic types have no respect for individual effort and creativity.

I'm beginning to think that PA outranks GA as the epicenter of hillbilly and bubba building tech.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2011)

They have an 11" Roseburg Ridglam 2.0E (2) supporting 2 floors with a 14' span  between posts on a simple span.  Building is 25' wide.

Do the math.

Also, on the gable end they cut out the wall to open up into the back porch.  Problem is that the back porch has a shed style roof so now nothing is holding up the house side of the roof.

You should just see this place.  Quite a mess.  Pics are the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 17, 2011)

jar,

Is'nt that existing non conforming work? Better call Homy on Homes to do it right!

At least they used purple primer, that's code compliant! You should look at the positives!

pc1


----------



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got a phone call today that the permit holder has the spec sheets for the the LVLs in question.  Can't wait to see what loads it actually shows.  This one is not even close.

Another reason to love my BeamChek TM


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 18, 2011)

Just get George to sign off on the whole thing and you are good to go.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that's funny TJ........wish I could see the pics.........friggen city filters.........


----------



## docgj (Jan 18, 2011)

Jar,

What kind of reaction did you get from homeowner/contractor? Are they receptive to cleaning up this mess? Or are they giving you a hard time? This is always the way we do it?

docgj


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 18, 2011)

Jar,

When are you going to start taking Uncle Bob's advice, "Inspectors the less you know the easier your job is".


----------



## north star (Jan 18, 2011)

*= = = = =*

texas transplant:



> When are you going to start taking Uncle Bob's advice, "Inspectors the less you know the easier your job is".


The Marines [ and all former Marines ] don't take no crappy seconds!.....Do it right or get out of the way and letsomeone else who will do it right!  

*= = = = =*


----------



## docgj (Jan 18, 2011)

There are no "former Marines"! Once a Marine ALWAYS a Marine!

docgj


----------



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2011)

docgj said:
			
		

> Jar,What kind of reaction did you get from homeowner/contractor? Are they receptive to cleaning up this mess? Or are they giving you a hard time? This is always the way we do it?
> 
> docgj


The owner is the one doing the work although he paid someone to install the LVLs.

He appears to want to be compliant but he is so clueless I am not sure how I want to handle this one.  I see lots of re-inspection fees in his future.


----------



## docgj (Jan 18, 2011)

At least you have that on your side. Projects I have that look that bad...Can't understand what is wrong. It's my house what does it matter?

docgj


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 18, 2011)

We had an inspector come in from the field the other day saying that he told a home owner that the only thing correct with their plumbing was that they (apperently) used the right glue.

Otherwise, it all  had to come out.

They eventually hired a real plumber (finally).


----------



## ewenme (Jan 19, 2011)

Why is there never enough money to do it right, but there always seems to be enough money to do it over? No room at the Inn for incompetent owners.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 19, 2011)

A few inspections, resulting in correction notices, will often yield a good result with a willing party. If the guy is mentally competent, (hard to tell by the pictures), and if one is willing to invest a little more time than usual, it can be rewarding to help a guy out. Building inspection departments should not take the position that they cater exclusively to the industry, but not the citizentry.

Still, if you have to start out explaining the concept of gravity, and deem the person totally incompetent, I would not hesitate to tell him to consult a professional. I have, in a couple of extreme cases of incompetence involving multiple inspections, used citations, disconnection of utilities, and even the implementation of condemnation proceedings to force the issue that it is sometimes cheaper to hire a professional and get the help needed than to exasperate the building inspection process.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 19, 2011)

can we say EPIC FAIL


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 3, 2011)

Kind of wondering how this one was progressing?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2011)

Have not heard from them in 2 weeks.


----------



## JBI (Feb 3, 2011)

That is definitely some ROUGH wiring...


----------



## Alias (Feb 4, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Also, on the gable end they cut out the wall to open up into the back porch. Problem is that the back porch has a shed style roof so now nothing is holding up the house side of the roof.You should just see this place. Quite a mess. Pics are the tip of the iceberg.


Hey, you didn't tell me you were visiting my jurisdiction.  Removal of the wall between kitchen and porch, then enclose, is common here.

Sue, Gee, why is the roof sagging?  :-D


----------



## Mech (Feb 4, 2011)

In the second picture, can someone tell me why the riser on the left is connected to the riser on the right?  In case one riser backs up, it can flow into the other?


----------



## zigmark (Feb 15, 2011)

Show some respect people.  Everyone has small oversights on a project from time to time and codes do change, maybe the guy doesn't have some of the recent code changes down yet.  Besides, I'm sure this individual has been doing things this way for 20-30 years, just ask him.  ZIG


----------



## darcar (Feb 15, 2011)

keep them coming! These are sweet!

Was the contractor(s) there while you were doing the inspection or were you left alone to roam freely?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2011)

zigmark, welcome to the forum, glad you made it over!


----------



## Mule (Feb 15, 2011)

Mech said:
			
		

> In the second picture, can someone tell me why the riser on the left is connected to the riser on the right?  In case one riser backs up, it can flow into the other?


Probably a revent. This entire job looks like a remodel that they are tearing out to make way for wall relocations and such.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 15, 2011)

The plumber should have thrown a couple of horizontal tees in with end plugs to get these guy's goin.

Still you got to look at the positives, Jar got a job out of this!

pc1


----------

